# 3 Bedroom Presidential vs. 3 Bedroom Deluxe



## kaljor (Dec 22, 2017)

Specifically at Bonnet Creek. According to the book they're almost the same. The Deluxe seems to sleep two more, but that wouldn't be an issue for me. My question is what is the concrete difference between the two, if any?  The reason I ask is because there is a substantial difference in points and if the items that make a presidential unit better aren't all that important to me, I'd rather save the points. 

Hopefully some here have stayed in both units and can offer a good answer.


----------



## jumoe (Dec 22, 2017)

I have stayed in a 2dx and a 4prez at Bonnet Creek.
The 4prez had granite countertops, stainless steel appliances, fancier dining room chairs, and I have heard they have upgraded linens on the bed too - but I didn't count the threads.


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 22, 2017)

Here is a Trip Advisor review that has a guest review from someone who did a split stay between a deluxe and a presidential.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...Creek_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html#UR487832679

In the review is a photo of the presidential kitchen.  

Attached is a deluxe kitchen shot.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 22, 2017)

I know you said specifically at Bonnet Creek, but I have not stayed in the two there. At Glacier Canyon and Smoky Mountains it is mainly wood laminate flooring versus carpet, stainless appliances versus "normal" ones, and slightly more upscale furnishings.

I personally would not spend a substantial additional amount of points for a presidential versus deluxe, but YMMV.


----------



## BDMX2 (Dec 22, 2017)

We've stayed several times in a 2 BR Deluxe and once in a 1 BR Pres at Bonnet Creek, so while not exactly what you're asking many of the features are the same for comparison's sake.  

You are right that materially the 3 BRs would be basically the same as far as amenities.  In the presidential units the living room and dining area is bigger (roughly twice the size), the appointments are nicer (although the deluxes all have granite counters as well, but not stainless appliances), and the washer and dryer are full size and not stacked units (no big deal for us).  The big thing that we liked about the pres was the kitchen, though.  We cook quite a bit and the deluxe kitchens are nice and well appointed but the space is a little confining for two cooks at a time, where the presidential kitchen floorplan is more open and much better for two cooks.  There is also more cabinet and pantry space.  This may not be a big selling point for the vast majority of people, though!  Oh, and the coffeemaker in the pres is a little nicer and has a hot water dispenser on it.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 22, 2017)

One would think that the square footage of the Presidential unit would be greater than the Deluxe unit.  The info on Wyndham's website doesn't necessarily support this.  3BR Deluxe units are listed at 1,257 - 2,510 sq. ft.  This is way too large a range for one class of unit.  I suspect 2,510 should be 1,510.  3BR Pres is 1,775-2,054 sq. ft., a much more normal variation.

Personally, I don't like the 3BR Presidential floor plan shown on the website.  It looks lop-sided with all three bedrooms on the same side of the unit.  But, I doubt all the 3BR Pres units at Bonnet Creek have the same floor plan.

We have stayed in Deluxe and Pres units in quite a few resorts and have found the Deluxe units to be totally adequate.  But, we still take the Pres units when we can.  Furniture, furnishings, fixtures, appliances, linens, bath amenities are all upgraded.  Necessary for a pleasant vacation?  No.  Nice to have?  You bet!


----------



## kaljor (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Great info & all very helpful.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 22, 2017)

No, not all 3 BR Presidentials at BC have all bedrooms on one side.  The one we stayed in had the master suite on one side, and the other two bedrooms on the other with the second bathroom between them.

The presidentials are supposed to have upgraded appliances and furniture in the living area.  The living area (kitchen, dining, living rooms) is larger and more open, so it's nicer when travelling with people other than just immediate family.  The reason it sleeps two less is that they generally do not put sleeper sofas in the presidential unit living rooms. (Although I thought I heard more recently about at least some PR units at a resort somewhere that changed this when they did a remodel.)


----------



## Don40 (Dec 23, 2017)

Stayed in both units the pres has better beds, linens, pillows.  Just that alone makes the units better, they also have the Bose surround sound system great for watching movies.  Fridge has water filter no need to buy bottled water for everyday drinking (spoiled have a Culligan system at home). They also provide larger shampoo, lotion, bath gel.  The pres units are on the top floors so better view and the patio furniture is upgraded with a lounger.

Yes points difference is large that is where VIP can pay off with an upgrade.  If you have not stayed in a pres unit before try it you just might like it.  Your spouse will thank you, and expectations will go up from then on.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm in a 3 bed pres and have stayed in deluxe.  They sleep the same.  For some reason the pres. units do not list the fold out couch.  

Our unit:

1 Master = 2
2 Queen = 4
3 King Bed = 2
Living Room fold out couch = 2 (queen)

10 by my count.

my count of diff. of the presidential units.
Linens = higher thread count
towels = softer
larger units
Tile main floors
nicer furniture (tables, lamps, decorations)
upgraded appliances (GE monogram vs. basic GE)
softer matresses
nicer throw pillows
trim is coffee colored vs. white
3 bed & 4 Bed units have double door entry
upgraded carpet pattern
fancier art on walls.


one thing to note is that you need to call in advance to request a pool/lake view vs. just asking upon arrival.  The presidential units are assigned randomly or by presidential reserve owners in advance.  Lesson = call in advance other wise you overlook trees and the orlando area.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 23, 2017)

Don40 said:


> Stayed in both units the pres has better beds, linens, pillows.  Just that alone makes the units better, they also have the Bose surround sound system great for watching movies.  Fridge has water filter no need to buy bottled water for everyday drinking (spoiled have a Culligan system at home). They also provide larger shampoo, lotion, bath gel.  The pres units are on the top floors so better view and the patio furniture is upgraded with a lounger.
> 
> Yes points difference is large that is where VIP can pay off with an upgrade.  If you have not stayed in a pres unit before try it you just might like it.  Your spouse will thank you, and expectations will go up from then on.



we have never had a surround sound.  maybe only on 4 bed pres?  we have stayed in 3, 3 bed pres. units.


----------



## montygz (Dec 23, 2017)

All the 3 bedroom presidential units are in Tower 6, the newest building with easy access to hotel and parking garage. It also has its own check-in area.

They are on higher floors, increasing the chance for a fireworks view that many guests yearn for.

The have a giant balcony.

The have all the slightly fancier fixtures mentioned above.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 23, 2017)

whitewater said:


> we have never had a surround sound.  maybe only on 4 bed pres?  we have stayed in 3, 3 bed pres. units.



We had the Bose surround sound in a 2BR Pres at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 23, 2017)

montygz said:


> All the 3 bedroom presidential units are in Tower 6, the newest building with easy access to hotel and parking garage. It also has its own check-in area.
> 
> They are on higher floors, increasing the chance for a fireworks view that many guests yearn for.
> 
> ...



Yep


Also mirrors are nicer with bigger

Also door to balcony is a door vs. sliding door on other deluxe type units.  Also have 2 extra chairs on balcony

Also coffee pot has hot water dispenser.
Appliances are stainless
Ceiling in living area is tongue and groove wood with exposed "beams"

IMHO more room in living area is the most noticeable difference.  The deluxe units are still very nice and they are our go to when traveling as they help our MFs go further.


----------

